# The Taming of The Beast!



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Four days later,
walls are sanded, primed and 2 coated.
Way under budget! 
Love my painters!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice job.
And congrats on being under budget.

Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work there George - looks great!


----------

